# Kodak Duaflex III - the next one



## smithdan (Nov 12, 2012)

The continuing story of repairing and shooting my oldies.  This one is fun to use but I had hoped for better focus.

All FP4  in ID 11, 1-1  then scanned.  

Cloudy with some sun, f11, f8 with yellow filter.  shutter estimate 1/50.


----------



## timor (Nov 12, 2012)

Great pictures, especially of that bridge. I didn't expect such a sharpness from Duaflex. 
Is that Centennial Bridge ?


----------



## terri (Nov 12, 2012)

These are lovely shots.    The lens softness doesn't bother me at all.   Nice work from that camera!


----------



## smithdan (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks to you both for your kind comments.
High bridge is Centennial,  low one Morissey, now closed,  both great subjects.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, like terri said--nice work from one of those old Kodaks! I had one back in the mid-1970's, and its lens was pretty,pretty BAD...I thought your shots looked pretty good, from an optical POV,and even better artistically! "*Ya done good!*"


----------



## panblue (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't look soft to me.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys.   Lke to print the first one someday.  Didn't look too bad on the easel at 8x10


----------

